# Who uses protein weekly?  If so what are you using?



## RabiaElaine (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi ladies,

I'm just wondering if there are any ladies that use protein weekly and if they do what type of protein conditioner are you using?

Sorry if this has been done before, but the search engine wasn't working for me.


----------



## OneInAMillion (Dec 13, 2006)

I always use some form of protein weekly.  I've been using a light protein shampoo for the past couple of weeks (Frederick Fekkai's Protein Rx).  My hair is always strong yet moisturized from this.  I like to follow with a moisturizing conditioner.

About every 5 weeks or whenever I see breakage, or feel that my hair isn't quite as strong as I like, I'll use Dudley's DRC 28 for a heavy protein treatment.

I've found I don't need medium protein treatments or anything in between since I use a light protein fairly regularly and a heavy one almost every month.


----------



## HighlyFavored1 (Dec 13, 2006)

I prepoo with Aubrey's GPB for my weekly shampoo, I really like this stuff because it's helped to reduce the "mushiness" of my hair, which is prone to limpness. I also do an Emergencee treatment a week or two before and after each relaxer. Occasionally, I add a little Keraphix or BBD Stretch to my deep conditioner.


----------



## HoneyDew (Dec 13, 2006)

I stopped using protein weekly and after amonth, my hair changed. It was not terrible but I could tell that is was not as strong or just that something was not right.

Now, I do them weekly and I switch up what Iuse. Sometimes I do henna and yogurt treatments alternating with K-pak, Aphogee Keratin or Emergencee.

My hair like weekly protein pre-poos using no heat but it is nice once a month to use heat with something like Emergencee.

Other than those times, my condtioner hardly even contain any protein.


----------



## sweetwhispers (Dec 13, 2006)

For a few months i used to use the Aphogee 2 min reconstructor. I did not notice any adverse effects


----------



## RabiaElaine (Dec 13, 2006)

I'm thinking about switching to using a light protein weekly and a heavier protein every 4-6 weeks, but nothing as heavy as Aphogee (that's too much for me I think).  

I'm just wondering how many other ladies are able to use protein weekly with success.  I would definitely follow with a moisturizing conditioner.  I'm just a little concerned about trying to use a light protein conditioner while I have a weave in.  I would have to be diligent about getting it rinsed out.  Does anyone see this as a problem?


----------



## CAPlush (Dec 13, 2006)

I use CPR every week.  I also like ORS Replenish.  I want to try Aubrey GPB and Aveda Damage Remedy as well.  I think a weekly conditioner with protein is practically required if you have a relaxer.  Can anyone here get by without it???


----------



## pistachio (Dec 13, 2006)

joico k-pak reconstructor


----------



## Babygurl (Dec 13, 2006)

I alternate my protein and moisture treatments...I wash my hair twice per week...so I'll use a moisturizing conditioner after the first wash and the next wash Ill use protein, I usually use something mild (Elasta QP Breakage Control Serum) unless its around relaxer time then Ill use a reconstructor. I believe this helps keep my moisture/protein balance in check.


----------



## jasmin (Dec 13, 2006)

I do it weekly with a light protein (pre poo style).

Usually it's ORS mayo or Keraphix.

Others I use are Aubrey GPB or Motions CPR.


----------



## Angelicus (Dec 13, 2006)

about every week or so with a mayonnaise mixture. It depends on how my hair feels.


----------



## navsegda (Dec 13, 2006)

I don't do heavy protein treatments every week, but I do use products with protein in them every week.  Motions Lavish Conditioning Shampoo has both silk and keratin proteins and my Chi Silk Infusion Reconstructing Complex has silk proteins (I use it everyday).  When I deep condition once a week, I also use Hair Mayonnaise, which has egg protein in it.  Now that I added the Chi Infra Shampoo and Treatment to my regimen, that's more protein for my hair on a weekly basis.  None of the products I use make my hair hard, but I think that if you use too much protein it may have that effect.


----------



## LocksOfLuV (Dec 13, 2006)

CAPlush said:
			
		

> I use CPR every week. I also like ORS Replenish. I want to try Aubrey GPB and Aveda Damage Remedy as well. I think a weekly conditioner with protein is practically required if you have a relaxer. Can anyone here get by without it???


 
I never go with out some form of protein in my wash.

I prepoo with keraphix every other week. And the weeks between when I cowash, I use Aphogee Great Tea Keratin spray, mixed with my leave-in. 

Every 3-4 weeks I use a harder protein such as Nexxus Emergencee or Essations hair Mender. Keeps my hair intensely strong, especially since I drown it in moisture daily and I baggie everynight!


----------



## czyfaith77 (Dec 13, 2006)

I favor Ultra Sheen Duo-Tex and I usually follow up with Silk Elements Moisturising Conditioner. The Duo Tex doesn't seem to like a heavy or light protein to me.  For me it seems to do the same as Aphogee but without having to let it dry.  A few weeks ago while traveling, my large bottle spilled in my bag (in the mix of baggage transfer at the airport).  I didn't buy any for a while and thus did not use it (for about three weeks) I saw a big difference in my hair! I will not go without it again to say the least! My hair acted like a child had not been in the presence of his or her parents for a while. Totally showed out!


----------



## prettywhitty (Dec 13, 2006)

I use the Aphoghee 2 min reconstructor weekly. Once or twice a month, I am going to start using ION reconstructor. The week after I relax, I use the deep Aphoghee treatment.  I also deep condition with protein-Silk Elements Hair Mayo is really good. I am also going to try ORS hair Mayo since it has protien also. I can definitely tell a difference in my hair since I have been doing protein treatments.


----------



## carmella25 (Dec 13, 2006)

I just apply an egg in my queen helne cholesterol deep conditioner with mayo, oils, and honey.


----------



## princesslocks (Dec 13, 2006)

I use protein Emergencee bi weekly and I use a light protein weekly.


----------



## seemegrow (Dec 13, 2006)

I use either duo tex or eqp breakage control serum. Both are real light and keep my hair strong. I can see a major difference using the protein, since i've only been doing this since October.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Dec 13, 2006)

I like to use the elasta qp breakage control serum weekly or smooth n shine repair packs.


----------



## Arcadian (Dec 13, 2006)

I use keraphix weekly.  I guess if you want to include ORS paks I use those pretty much weekly too.    My hair seems to really enjoy the protien  (though it don't like Aveda DR!!)

-A


----------



## Ayeshia (Dec 13, 2006)

Well I have not been doing protein treatmetns for some time...but I think my hair needs one right about now. Im getting breakage...not a lot...but enough to where something needs to be done. I was about to try the Apoghee Keratin Reconstructor (not the strong Apoghee), but then I forgot that I had the Elucence Moisture Breakage Repair treatment stashed away. Its a really mild protein  made with plant polysaccharides which is great considering that Im a natural and finally cut all of the highlights out of my hair, so its no need to have a hardcore treatment. The only downfall is that it is a "foamy" type of treatment and give no slip whatsoever.  So I will use up that and then try the Apoghee. The elucence worked GREAT but Im trying to limit my online shopping.


----------



## star (Dec 13, 2006)

I use some sort of protein each week. If I use a moisturizing conditioner I will use a protein leave in.


----------



## Brownsis (Dec 14, 2006)

I use a light protein once a week (MOTIONS CPR)
I've never used a heavy protein conditioner. I would like to, but I haven't found a heavy protein treatment, here we don't have products like Aphogee or Nexxus...


----------



## Allandra (Dec 14, 2006)

I use protein about once a month or so.


----------



## RabiaElaine (Dec 14, 2006)

So I did a prepoo protein treatment with Smooth and Shine Critical repair in the jar.  I let it sit in my hair for 45 minutes with a wet hot towel covered by plastic shower cap.  I then washed and then I used a moisturizing conditioner for about 45 minutes.  My hair came out nice, both strong and moisturized.  

I think I'm going to do a protein pre-poo with each wash and then a moisturizing conditioner.  I'll do a heavier protein (maybe emergencee or I'll use my Affirm 5 in 1) 1x per month.  I think that should keep my hair strong and moisturized.


----------



## adw425 (Dec 14, 2006)

My hair loves protein.  I have a protein-rich mix of three Mill Creek conditioners â€“ Keratin, Jojoba and Biotin (with keratin and cysteineâ€¦) Cabellina del Caballo mane and tail conditioner (with keratin and panthenol) two Tresemme conditioners (Anti-breakage and Silk Protein), Duo Tex (collagen) and pure aloe vera gel ( polysaccharides). I use this weekly, but once a month, I saturate my hair with Duo Tex only first and then put this on top of it.  On Wednesdays, I mix an egg in with my Africa's Best Organics mayonaisse as part of my CO wash.  Although not really necessary because my hair is never hard afterwards, I follow with my moisture mix or, like last night, just my Nature's Gate Rainwater Sea Kelp and Aloe conditioner.


----------



## Lebiya (Dec 14, 2006)

*Does the ORS replenishing packs contain Protein?*

â€¦I was always curious about this because I usually use it after my Aphogee Protein Treatment for a DC so I donâ€™t want a protein overload. 

I will also start using the Aphogee 2 min reconstructor every 2 weeks in between the Hardcore Aphogee protein treatments. *Is this too much?* Iâ€™d really appreciate responses


----------



## CAPlush (Dec 14, 2006)

Lebiya said:
			
		

> *Does the ORS replenishing packs contain Protein?*
> 
> â€¦I was always curious about this because I usually use it after my Aphogee Protein Treatment for a DC so I donâ€™t want a protein overload.
> 
> I will also start using the Aphogee 2 min reconstructor every 2 weeks in between the Hardcore Aphogee protein treatments. *Is this too much?* Iâ€™d really appreciate responses


 
The 5th ingredient in ORS Replenish is Hydrolyzed Collagen, which is a protein.  There is also Amino silk acid and aloe vera gel, which I suspect adds to the protein content.

Hardcore Aphogee treatments should be used only every 4-6 weeks.  You should only use more often if your hair is severely damaged.


----------



## Lebiya (Dec 14, 2006)

Is it safe to use as a DC after a Aphogee protein treatment? 

BTW, how do you know what a product has protein in it?


----------



## CAPlush (Dec 14, 2006)

Lebiya said:
			
		

> Is it safe to use as a DC after a Aphogee protein treatment?
> 
> BTW, how do you know what a product has protein in it?


 
If it softens and balances your hair, then it's probably fine.  Most people here use a protein-free moisture conditioner after Aphogee.  Neutrogena Triple Moisture and Elasta QP DPR11 are examples.

To know if a product has protein, you have to read the ingredients.  There are only so many proteins that bond well to the hair, so many products tend to use the same proteins.  Collagen, keratin, silk protein, wheat protein, milk protein, animal protein, and plant proteins are pretty common.  Just start reading the labels, you'll get the hang of it.  Also, proteins are made of amino acids, so anything that says "amino acid" is usually protein-like ingredient.


----------



## RabiaElaine (Dec 14, 2006)

Lebiya said:
			
		

> Is it safe to use as a DC after a Aphogee protein treatment?
> 
> BTW, how do you know what a product has protein in it?


 
I'm not an Aphogee expert but I think it's best to use a super moisturizing conditioner after Aphogee.


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Dec 14, 2006)

I use some form of protein weekly/every 2 weeks.  I usually make my own pre-shampoo mixture which contains: 

coconut milk powder, water, ORS mayo, rosemary EO, Aveda DR treatment coconut oil, LeKair shea cholestral. Everything except for the EO (5-7 drops) I use aprox. 1 1/2 tbsp.

So far, so good...



			
				RabiaElaine said:
			
		

> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm just wondering if there are any ladies that use protein weekly and if they do what type of protein conditioner are you using?
> 
> Sorry if this has been done before, but the search engine wasn't working for me.


----------



## Kiadodie (Dec 14, 2006)

I also use the Aphoghee 2 min reconstructor weekly and condition right after.

Then I use the heavy Aphoghee every 6 weeks.

My hair has improved greatly because of this


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Dec 17, 2006)

I'm glad I popped into this thread.  I just started doing a protein conditioner as my prepoo last week.  I believe I found out doing that in someone's regimen but I can't remember who.  I do Aubrey GPB or MillCreek Keratin as my prepoo then I shampoo with Nizoral and then deep condition with DPR11 (and some oils etc) or a cholesterol conditioner with some extras.


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Dec 17, 2006)

bklynwildheart said:
			
		

> I use some form of protein weekly/every 2 weeks. I usually make my own pre-shampoo mixture which contains:
> 
> coconut milk powder, water, ORS mayo, rosemary EO, Aveda DR treatment coconut oil, *LeKair shea cholestral*. Everything except for the EO (5-7 drops) I use aprox. 1 1/2 tbsp.
> 
> So far, so good...


 
I just purchased the Lekair Shea Cholesterol this week and I have it on my hair right now with some peppermint oil and a dollop of Nexxus Humectress.  It smells really good.  I hope its a keeper for me because I haven't done anything with cholesterol in a longgg time.
Sorry for temporarily jackin the thread.


----------



## EMJazzy (Dec 17, 2006)

I don't know if this qualifies as a protein conditioner but I've been using Fantasia IC Deep Penetrating Creme Moisturizer every week with great success...after applying it I put on one of my plastic caps (which doubles as my daily baggie) and sit under the dryer for 1 hour, after rinsing that out I apply J/A/S/O/N Natural Sea Kelp Moisterizing conditioner and leave that on for a few hours (no heat)...after rinsing that out my hair feels absolutely awesome  I've been doing this every week for the past few weeks and I'm really loving the results...NO BREAKAGE....prior to switching my regimen around I was still seeing some breakage and at the time I was only doing protein treatments _maybe_ once a month....my hair is thriving off of the *weekly* treatments!


----------



## thefineprint (Dec 17, 2006)

I use Aphogee Intensive Keratin Reconstructor about once every other week (sometimes weekly) after I shampoo.  I follow it with a deep condition.  I love this stuff because it leaves my hair feeling so soft - not stripped at all.  I also use Nexxus Keraphix for protein


----------



## Miss*Tress (Dec 17, 2006)

ORS Hair Mayonnaise every week or at least every wash day.


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Dec 17, 2006)

Yes, LeKair shea smells sooo good, and if you use it for con washes, add a bit of water and it "lathers". 

 



			
				Cayenne0622 said:
			
		

> I just purchased the Lekair Shea Cholesterol this week and I have it on my hair right now with some peppermint oil and a dollop of Nexxus Humectress. It smells really good. I hope its a keeper for me because I haven't done anything with cholesterol in a longgg time.
> Sorry for temporarily jackin the thread.


----------



## Ambitious1013 (Dec 17, 2006)

I use Aubrey Organics GPB weekly then I follow up with Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose Conditioner.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Dec 17, 2006)

Ambitious1013 said:
			
		

> I use Aubrey Organics GPB weekly then I follow up with Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose Conditioner.


 

Love those products!!  

ETA: I use some type of protein 2-3x a month, whether in the form of henna + yogurt, Aubrey's GPB, or a dollop of Aphogee 2 min recon. mixed with a moisturizing condish.


----------



## neonbright (Dec 17, 2006)

I use ORS Replenishing pack after every wash, I only use a heavy protein when needed.  Then I use Elasta QP Beakage Control or if it is really bad I use Aphogee...


----------



## janeemat (Dec 19, 2006)

I use Aveda Damage Remedy, Keraphix or Redken Deep Fuel weekly.  I always follow with good moisturizing cond.  I think if you have a relaxer, weekly proteins are a must.  I use Aphogee the week before a relaxer and two weeks after.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 19, 2006)

CAPlush said:
			
		

> I use CPR every week. I also like ORS Replenish. I want to try Aubrey GPB and Aveda Damage Remedy as well. I think a weekly conditioner with protein is practically required if you have a relaxer. Can anyone here get by without it???


 
I agree!   Protein


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 19, 2006)

CAPlush said:
			
		

> I use CPR every week. I also like ORS Replenish. I want to try Aubrey GPB and Aveda Damage Remedy as well. I think a weekly conditioner with protein is practically required if you have a relaxer. Can anyone here get by without it???


 
I agree!   Protein is


----------



## RabiaElaine (Dec 19, 2006)

AtlantaJJ said:
			
		

> I agree! Protein is


 
You know as much as I have learned about hair, I am only now realizing that a light weekly protein maybe one of the most important factors for retaining my length.  The longer our hair grows, the older our ends are, the more care/maintenance they need to keep them strong.  

Obviously too much of anything can be bad, so we have to make sure that we don't overload on it, however I think if we keep a balance between moisture and protein our hair will really benefit!  

The results of the poll seem to indicate that most of us need to use some form of protein on a weekly basis....thanks ladies for finally getting this through my head!


----------



## MzOptimistic (Dec 20, 2006)

I use some form of light protein weekly.  I do not have a heavy protein but I'm looking for one...anywho...I wash and deep condition every 3 days and I rototate between a moisturizing conditioner and a protein condtioner.  For example:  Monday, I wash with keracare detangling shampoo and deep condition with keracare humecto. Thursday I wash with CON shampoo and then deep condition with motion CPR.   Sunday I wash with CON shampoo and then deep condition with CON conditioner. Wednesday I wash with Aubrey Organics blue Camoille shampoo and deep condition with AO GPB....and so on....  It's definitely working for me and my hair is soooo healthy


----------



## Catina72 (Dec 20, 2006)

Me too! I use protein every week on wash day. During the summer, I washed 2x per week and alternated between protein or moisturizing in my deep conditioning with the heat cap. Now, I pre-poo on dry hair either UBH deep conditioner, Silk Elements cholesterol, or Organics Hair mayo and then poo and follow with a moisturizing conditioner. My hair loves this routine. I may try an egg soon too because that sounds gross and interesting!


----------



## toniy (Dec 20, 2006)

I use Mane N tail conditioner  everyday.  Is that considered protein?  I dont have severe breakage or mushiness anymore.


----------



## RabiaElaine (Dec 20, 2006)

tsmith said:
			
		

> I use some form of light protein weekly. I do not have a heavy protein but I'm looking for one...anywho...I wash and deep condition every 3 days and I rototate between a moisturizing conditioner and a protein condtioner. For example: Monday, I wash with keracare detangling shampoo and deep condition with keracare humecto. Thursday I wash with CON shampoo and then deep condition with motion CPR. Sunday I wash with CON shampoo and then deep condition with CON conditioner. Wednesday I wash with Aubrey Organics blue Camoille shampoo and deep condition with AO GPB....and so on.... It's definitely working for me and my hair is soooo healthy


 
That's an interesting regimen!  But it's definitely working for you.  I think when my hair is out it needs to be washed and conditioned more than 1x per week otherwise it starts to shed/break for some reason like it is now.


----------



## chayil0427 (Dec 24, 2006)

I use ApHogee Intensive Keratin once a week as a prepoo.  Seems to be just the right amount of protien ... I notice a huge difference in the stregnth of my hair when I use it.

Chayil


----------



## KiSseS03 (Dec 25, 2006)

I voted 1x per week, although I haven't used protein since I've been natural. When I was relaxed I washed 2x per week and alternated with moisturizing conditioners and mild protein (Motions CPR).


----------



## Meli (Dec 27, 2006)

princesslocks said:
			
		

> I use protein Emergencee bi weekly and I use a light protein weekly.


 

What's the name of the light protein that you use weekly?


----------



## Meli (Dec 27, 2006)

KiSseS03 said:
			
		

> I voted 1x per week, although I haven't used protein since I've been natural. When I was relaxed I washed 2x per week and alternated with moisturizing conditioners and mild protein (Motions CPR).


 
I am natural.  I have not been using protein treatments.  Recently, I noticed a bit of breaking....Can naturals do protein treatments weekly and if yes, which ones?


----------



## Bosslady1 (Dec 27, 2006)

I use a light protein every week (con or mnt) and a heavy protein every 6 weeks. (ORS hair mayonnaise but changing it to aphogee)

I also use a reconstructor once a month.


----------



## Meli (Dec 27, 2006)

jasmin said:
			
		

> I do it weekly with a light protein (pre poo style).
> 
> Usually it's ORS mayo or Keraphix.
> 
> Others I use are Aubrey GPB or Motions CPR.


 
How do you apply the protein?...With regard to pre poo style, are you saying that on wash day...you apply the Organic Replenishing Stimulator or Keraphix first (under the dryer?), then you shampoo and then condition?  So basically you are using the protein as a pre-shampoo?


----------



## RainbowCurls (Dec 27, 2006)

Good thread.
I probably use protein every 2 weeks on avergage. But I think I'll up it to 'always weekly' and see how that goes. I've never had breakage due to protein overload but have had breakage due to not using protein soon enough.


----------



## amwcah (Dec 27, 2006)

I for the most part go by the texture of my hair when wet.  When my hair is wet, I can more easily determine whether I need more protein or moisture.  However, I do use the ApHogee, ION, and Silk Elements lines.  I apply an ApHogee treatment one week after a relaxer to rebuild my hair from the chemical treatment of a relaxer.  I also use the ApHogee Reconstructor as needed.  I apply the ION Balanced Cleansing Shampoo once a month to restore the balance of my hair and deep cleanse it.  When I'm not using one of these special treatments, I use SE Shampoo.  I always follow with SE Intense Conditioning Mayo and Leave-in Moisturizing Treatment.


----------



## Maestradiva77 (Dec 27, 2006)

Aubrey GPB once a month as a prepoo.


----------



## mch5683 (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm so glad I came upon this thread.  Previously I had been using UBH conditioner after my wash.  I wash every three days.  Recently I'm out of the UBH and not sure if I want to re-order so I'm looking for another protein conditioner.  I notice my hair has become much stronger since incorporating protein/henna.  I use aphogee every six weeks only.


----------



## skoloco (Dec 28, 2006)

Catina72 said:
			
		

> Me too! I use protein every week on wash day. During the summer, I washed 2x per week and alternated between protein or moisturizing in my deep conditioning with the heat cap. Now, I pre-poo on dry hair either UBH deep conditioner, Silk Elements cholesterol, or Organics Hair mayo and then poo and follow with a moisturizing conditioner. My hair loves this routine. *I may try an egg soon too because that sounds gross and interesting!*



I've actually done this the last couple of times I've wanted a light protein treatment.  I just used the egg white because this is where the protein is, mixed with about a tbs. of mayonnaise, along with Nexxus Humectress.  It is slimy and gross, but my hair has never been so soft afterwards.  I use Nexxus Emergencee every two weeks, and use the egg/mayo in between.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Jan 25, 2007)

I do...I use Nexxus Enphuse, with quinoa protein.


----------



## HoneyDew (Jan 25, 2007)

I need to start back usign protein more often.  I had not done protein in about 4 weeks.  All moisture.  My hair feels so thick because of henna.

But, after 4 weeks my hair started breaking a little.  I did a 5 min. deep condition with Aphogee Keratin reconstructor mixed with a little Roux Mendex.  I could tell even after the rinse out that my hair felt different.  It was TOO soft before the protein.

I really need to do it more often.


----------



## RZILYNT (Jan 25, 2007)

Every 4th or 5th shampoo I use UBH. Every 6 weeks Aphogee.


----------



## Ronda123 (Jan 30, 2007)

I use a mild protein (Motions CPR) weekly.


----------



## InnerSoul (Jan 30, 2007)

my UBH deep conditioner has mild protein in it and I use this 2x per week... however my heavy protein treatment(Aphogee) or Nexxus emergencee I probably use that once every month and a half when I have too much breakage(like when stretching out my relaxers)..


----------



## locabouthair (Mar 5, 2007)

im glad i looked into this thread. i knew protein was important for relaxed hair but i never knew it should be done weekly. i was neglecting protein and was using moisturizing conditioners every week. then i decided to use emergencee and i still got breakage. but i will try using a light protein every week followed by a moisturizing conditioner.


----------



## ItsyBitsy (Mar 5, 2007)

I use Aubrey's GPB mixed with Honeysuckle Rose or Kenra once a week. It gives me both protein & moisture in one easy step. My hair is strong, breakage free & moisturized


----------



## baglady215 (Mar 5, 2007)

I need to get back to this.  Maybe I'll prepoo with Motions CPR every week.


----------



## tiffers (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Who uses protein weekly? If so what are you using?*

I use ORS Hair Mayo mixed with an egg once a week, because I'm constantly baggying, I need the protein.


----------



## sugaplum (Mar 6, 2007)

I do a protein treatment once a week with either Elasta QP DPR Miss Key 10 en 1.


----------



## dreysonsmommy2011 (Mar 15, 2007)

I use Motion CPR every two weeks and a reconstructor every week.


----------



## LaNecia (Apr 9, 2007)

Weekly treatment for me (courtesy of Softtresses)

Castor Oil, Aphogee Reconstructor and Cholesterol...no looking back on this one.


----------



## locabouthair (Apr 27, 2007)

to those that use protein weekly, do you every use a heavy protein treatment like aphogee or emergencee? and if so how often do u use it?


----------



## Proudpiscean (Apr 29, 2007)

I use some sort of protein weekly, and my hair has been thanking me for it!  Like someone else said- protein is crucial for relaxed hair.
I usually will prepoo with AO GPB, & follow it with and moisturizing poo and conditioner. Sometimes I use Duo Tex, or Nexxus keraphix. I always use a reconstructor after relaxing.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Apr 29, 2007)

locabouthair said:
			
		

> to those that use protein weekly, do you every use a heavy protein treatment like *aphogee or emergencee?* and if so how often do u use it?


 
Only use those every 6 weeks. They are heavy proteins.


----------



## guesswho (Apr 29, 2007)

I use aphogee 2 min, keratin protein once a week and for a deep protein treatment I use nexxus emergencee once a month, I have basically no breakage this is working well


----------



## HERicane10 (Apr 30, 2007)

I use the "Cathy Howse" DC Recipe with MNT + Duo-tex added, 2-3 per week for 20 minutes with heat.


----------



## 20perlz (May 2, 2007)

I use ORS Mayo weekly as a pre-poo (along with Amla). I have been doing that for about 2 months. I didnt like the aphogee hard treatment, but every now and then I use the 2 minute reconstructer...about every 4 wks (really, more like as needed).


----------



## Gisselle (May 2, 2007)

I use ORS Mayo, AO GPB, or Joico K Pak every week.  I use Emergency every six weeks.


----------



## csmoot (May 3, 2007)

I use Motions CPR as prepoo once a week. But the closer I get to my relaxer time I feel the need to use a heavier protein at the line of demarcation to stop the shedding. So I used KeraCare Super Reconstructor. I still have some shedding but not NEARLY as much as I had last time with my relaxer stretch.


----------



## pmichael52172 (Jun 27, 2007)

I currently use the Aphogee 2 min reconstructor once a week.  Once I finish the bottle, I think I will upgrade to either Aphogee heavy duty or Dudley's DRC 28 after every touch up (6 weeks).  

My hair is prone to so many issues so if I do the heavy duty, I either won't do any in between or maybe what's left of my Aubrey GPB  sparingly.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jun 27, 2007)

I use Ultra Black Hair Deep Conditioner and I use protein twice a week.


----------



## SouthernTease (Jun 27, 2007)

I pre-co-wash with MNT daily,
I DC with Miss Key 10 en 1 twice a week
and then if I see breakage I use
a heavier protein like Apoghee like once a month.


----------



## Mook's hair (Jun 27, 2007)

I was using Infusium and ORS replenishing weekly but I had to stop. 
My hair was getting brittle.


----------



## Melojoy (Jul 4, 2007)

I use ORS paks at least monthly or so. I use a protein conditioner weekly. They smell so good. I especially do this after relaxing.


----------



## Wildchild453 (Jul 4, 2007)

I use Aphogee Intensive Two-Minute Keratin Reconstructor as a prepoo every week


----------



## CAPlush (Jul 4, 2007)

I have recently upgraded to using Aveda DR treatment at each wash (every 4-5 days).


----------



## wheezy807 (Jul 4, 2007)

I use AtOne Reconstructor conditioner once a week.


----------



## ChocalateDiva (Jul 4, 2007)

I use Cathy Howse's UBH Conditioner weekly and follow up with a DC of Keracare Humecto and my hair loves it. It feel so strong and moistured.


----------



## MuslimahTresses (Jul 6, 2007)

I use Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor once a week but I think I need something stronger or I should stop deep conditioning afterwards becasue I still get breakage.


----------



## KnottyGurl (Jul 6, 2007)

I use Salerm Protein Conditioner at least once per week.


----------



## bluerose17 (Jul 6, 2007)

Lately I've been using UBH deep conditioner weekly followed by a moisturizing conditioner (Nexxus Humectress).


----------



## cocoa32 (Jul 22, 2007)

this is a great thread!

I didn't vote because I'm still working on my regimen.    I've never done a heavy protein treatment, but I'm going to try Emergencee on my next shampoo and then weekly use either Nexxus Enphuse, Motions CPR or Aphogee 2 min. reconstructor.  Hopefully this will help with the strength of my hair.


----------



## remnant (Jul 24, 2007)

I use affirm 5 in 1 reconstructor every other week!


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Jul 25, 2007)

I use protien weekly I alternate between Mega Tek and Miss Key SUPER 10 en 1... on relaxer day i use Lamaur Bone marrow.. I always follow up with a moister deep conditioner after my protien conditioner.


----------



## deejoy (Jul 25, 2007)

I use Aphogee 2 minute weekly.


----------



## RosesBlack (Jul 25, 2007)

I've only recently in the past couple of months started using weekly protein.

Usually I will drop an egg in with my Ors Replenishing paks along with a few squirts of oil.  I do an avocado mask once a month.

So far I've seen a real difference as to breaking and ease of combing.  Someone suggested protein to me in my fotki and I haven't stopped.


----------



## Seeking8Rights (Aug 18, 2007)

I use ORS Hair Mayo


----------



## sharonf45 (Aug 18, 2007)

I use Aubrey gpb weekly


----------



## CoffeeBean (Aug 18, 2007)

I prepoo every week w/ Aphogee 2 min reconstructor (for longer than 2 min).  I have so much volume when I do.


----------



## Missi (Aug 18, 2007)

*Since I use Keracare: its a moisturizing line so I have do protein weekly: i use Ultra Black Hair Deep Conditioner*


----------



## beana (Aug 18, 2007)

I alternate between aveda Dr conditoner and treatment weekly... every 4-8 weeks i use aphogee treatment. This method keeps my fine hair strong and resistant to breakage.


----------



## ms*x (Aug 23, 2007)

CoffeeBean said:


> I prepoo every week w/ Aphogee 2 min reconstructor (for longer than 2 min).  I have so much volume when I do.



i was using mine in the shower for the 5 minutes, but i think i'll try this!!!

thanks for the hookup!


----------



## queenbee8687 (Aug 23, 2007)

I was thinking of adding more protein to regime.  This thread is quite helpful as i only use protein when i relax which is every 3 months and sometimes even more.  I think i'll start using Motions CPR every week and Aphrogee 2 minute reconstructor every month or this Aveda whatever is cheap!!I'm a student on a budget.

Thanks everyone for the information.


----------



## Lady Esquire (Aug 23, 2007)

Not weekly. I do the intense Aphogee one week after a relaxer.  Then I do light proteins, when I feel the hair needs it, which is ever 2 weeks or so.  I have noticed, though, that as I stretch longer, my hair needs more protein.  So in the later weeks of the stretch, I prepoo with Hair Mayo, cholesterol, or the ORS replenishing pak, more frequently.  Also, the Aphogee Two Minute Reconstructor is my trusty light protein.  I used to use Motions CPR, but the grains in my hair have turned me off from it. If I am low on prods, I will use Motions reconstructor, which also gives nice results.


----------



## ItsyBitsy (Aug 23, 2007)

I use Aveda DR conditoner & treatment about 1-2  times a month or Aubrey's GPB as a pre poo treatment as needed.


----------



## map77 (Aug 24, 2007)

I recently used a Nexxus protein treatment after I removed my weave and since this time my hair is more difficult to comb and is not as soft.  This is the first time I have used a deep protein treatment...I'm not sure what went wrong because I used shampoo and conditioner after the treatment (keracare).  I shampoo and conditioned my hair three days later, but hair hair has not felt the same since.  Anyone have any advice on what I should do?


----------



## MariposaSexyGirl (Oct 21, 2007)

*I have to do protein once every two weeks since my hair doesn't seem to like alot of protein. I will use ORS replenishing pack every two weeks. Every six weeks and I prepoo with Keraphix or Motions cpr in the bottle. And I use the last two after a relaxer.*


----------



## ChoxlatChix (Oct 21, 2007)

I use my Elasta QP breakage control serum every single week.  It makes a heck of a difference too.


----------



## neonbright (Oct 21, 2007)

I use a lite protein evey two week.  Aphogee 2 minute, then I use a double up moisture conditioner.  If I don't then it will be too hard without the moisture conditioner, this seems to be working so far for my thin mix relax hair, it is doing great.


----------



## newflowers (Oct 21, 2007)

Once a week, I make a protein cocktail (I love buying and mixing the ingredients) comprised mostly of silk proteins and amino acids. My hair is really happy with the mixture.  The week before a relaxer, I do the same and add apHogee.


----------



## Evazhair (Oct 21, 2007)

I didn't vote on poll because I am still finding a schedule for treatments. With each touchup, I use Affirm 5 in 1. 
In between, I use a mild protein as needed, The past two months I have been using one every 3 or 4 weeks in between touchups. My leave ins contain protein: silicon mix or lacio lacio. For treatments, I use Miss Key, 12 en 1, praital silk worm, and last week used Biolage Cera Repair Hydratherapie and 12 en 1 with good results.

ETA  My hair likes collagen, wheat protein and ceramides


----------



## bbdgirl (Dec 9, 2007)

i am still trying to find a routine concerning Protein. I use it when I notice that my hair is to mushy and weak. so far it looks like every 2 weeks. But to et optimal results I have to follow up with moisture.
I use Profectiv or ORS hair mayo. I ApHogee 2 step protein treatment, I think I  will use that next time I wash my hair.


----------



## aloof one (Dec 10, 2007)

I use *ION Effective Care Treatment *and have promised myself to use it once a week (or every other week depending on how my hair feels)

It feels nice and thick and is easy to distribute and I don't lose nearly as much hair after I've rinsed it out. It could be that my hair is healthier after a trim and a lot of DCing... but it seems like this stuff was what made the difference. Its pretty much a medium protein treatment I think.

*Has anybody tried this?*


----------



## HoneyA (Dec 11, 2007)

I've noticed that my hair needs moisture more than protein so I do treatments every 6-8 weeks. I use Jherri Redding or Motions CPR for the light ones.


----------



## KinksnCurlz (Dec 12, 2007)

Aubrey Organics GPB


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Dec 12, 2007)

MissMadaam said:


> I use protien weekly I alternate between Mega Tek and Miss Key SUPER 10 en 1... on relaxer day i use Lamaur Bone marrow.. I always follow up with a moister deep conditioner after my protien conditioner.


 
Since then now I no longer have the need to use protein weekly.
I still use Mega Tek but thats it and I only use that now every month or so and relaxer day


----------



## tocktick (Apr 2, 2008)

Babygurl said:


> I alternate my protein and moisture treatments...I wash my hair twice per week...so *I'll use a moisturizing conditioner after the first wash and the next wash Ill use protein*, I usually use something mild (Elasta QP Breakage Control Serum) unless its around relaxer time then Ill use a reconstructor. I believe this helps keep my moisture/protein balance in check.



i try to do the bold also (i switch between them every week though). however, i dc once a week with dark & lovely cholesterol in addition to that. i henna once every 1-3 months (not 100% sure if this constitutes to protein though).


----------



## SmartyPants (Apr 2, 2008)

I relax every six weeks...

Week 1: Queen Helene 
Week 2: Queen Helene
Week 3: Emergencee
Week 4: Queen Helene
Week 5: Queen Helene
Week 6: Aphogee (week before relaxer)

I follow all of these up with a 1 hour Nexxus Humectress treatment.


----------



## Newtogrow (Apr 6, 2008)

Cantu leave in conditioner- makes my curls pop.


----------



## Lexib (Apr 7, 2008)

I DC with protein every week, followed by a moisturising conditioner.  I switch b/w ORS Replenishing Packs and their Hair Mayo.  Every month or so I use Emergencee.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Apr 7, 2008)

Nexxus Keraphix


----------



## Qetesh (Apr 12, 2008)

map77 said:


> I recently used a Nexxus protein treatment after I removed my weave and since this time my hair is more difficult to comb and is not as soft.  This is the first time I have used a deep protein treatment...I'm not sure what went wrong because I used shampoo and conditioner after the treatment (keracare).  I shampoo and conditioned my hair three days later, but hair hair has not felt the same since.  Anyone have any advice on what I should do?



i dont know if i am reading this right but you used nexxus emergence then shampooed and then conditioned after (deep condition with keracare?) i would suggest you try deep conditioning again.i use nexxus often followed by the sarlem weat germ deep conditioner and i never had an issue with it, i do use emergence as suggested on the bottle and do not use it under the dryer. if deep conditioning doesnt work i suggest clarifying with ACV and deep conditioning again, this always balances my hair.


ohh and regarding this poll. i use a deeper nexxus emergence protein treatment every month. I also use a light protein condish once a week, or every 2 weeks Flexx moisturizing condish


----------



## Ivonnovi (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm doing my 1st protien treatment, using ion Effective Care Treatment.     I'm posting 'cause I am sooooo sleepy.   

CAN I SLEEP ON THIS?    Is it safe?


----------



## Qetesh (Apr 12, 2008)

yorlooksmybiz said:


> I'm doing my 1st protien treatment, using ion Effective Care Treatment.     I'm posting 'cause I am sooooo sleepy.
> 
> CAN I SLEEP ON THIS?    Is it safe?



i have never used Ion effective care, but i wouldnt leave a protein treatment in my hair overnight...its jus too likely to make your hair dry esp when u are not going to be putting any moisture to it for over 6 hours...erplexed


----------



## Ivonnovi (Apr 12, 2008)

Okay!   Then I'm off to the shower, and will moisturize afterwards.   
Thank you for the quick response!!!  



Qetesh said:


> i have never used Ion effective care, but i wouldnt leave a protein treatment in my hair overnight...its jus too likely to make your hair dry esp when u are not going to be putting any moisture to it for over 6 hours...erplexed


----------



## naturalgurl (Apr 14, 2008)

I use egg whites with natural yogurt. Makes the hair strong and soft, I love it and so does my greedy hair!


----------



## Maxhug (Apr 14, 2008)

Aubrey GPB every 2 weeks.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 14, 2008)

I use either aphoge 2  minute reconstructor or AtOne reconstructor or CON reconstructor once per week to once every 2 weeks depending on how my hair is behaving.


----------



## chebaby (Apr 14, 2008)

im thinking my hair does not like protein. so i rarely do it but my hair loves moisture. i used joiko k pak and my hair felt different in a bad way


----------



## MiWay (Apr 15, 2008)

Aubrey Organics GPB weekly.


----------



## _belle (Apr 19, 2008)

*everytime I DC (2-3x a week). . . i would say that I do both. my light protein is the ORS condish & my moisture is my cholestoral and all the other jazz i put in it. im lookin for a new heavy protein tho, currently using aphogee, thinkin about tryin nexxus emergencee*


----------



## MD_Lady (Apr 19, 2008)

Paul Mitchell’s Hair Repair Treatment states that it’s “suitable for frequent use”. As long as you follow their recommendation and leave the treatment on for 1 to 5 minutes, you should be okay using it weekly. I’ve noticed that my hair gets hard if I leave it on longer than recommended.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jun 1, 2008)

Weekly Protein Conditioner: Cathy Howse Protein Deep Conditioner
Monthly Protein Treatment: Aphogee 2 Step Protein Treatment

This is the best thing along with daily moisturizing, that has helped my hair. I was looking at the strands of my hair yesterday and could not believe how THICK and dark my strands are. It was like looking at smooth tree trunks!  Now if only I could get a good non-greasy shine going.


----------



## Mertzy (Jun 4, 2009)

aphogee 2 min. I am about to start using Nexxus Emergencee


----------



## chebaby (Jun 4, 2009)

chebaby said:


> im thinking my hair does not like protein. so i rarely do it but my hair loves moisture. i used joiko k pak and my hair felt different in a bad way


 hhahahahah ok i obviously didnt know my hair back then. i ended up LOVING joico k pak deep penetraiting reconstructor nad wa using it once a week when i was relaxed.
now that im natural i usually either use AO gpb once a week or i pre poo on dry hair for 30 minutes with ORS mayo.


----------



## tempted2cutt9 (Jun 4, 2009)

I use Aphogee Keratin & Green Tea along with my leave twice a week...my hair loves protein...my breakage stopped about 2 days after i started using protein


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 4, 2009)

I Voted Weekly.  I am currently using Mega-Tek, (scalp only) so I try to minimize the use of alot of protein treatments.  When I do use Protein Treatments, it is either Joico K-Pak, Nexxus Emergencee, Nexxus Keraphix, AO GPB, Giovanni Nutra-Fix, Sebastians Penetraitt, Tigi Dumb Blonde, SheScentIt Fortifying Mask or Treasurers Perfect Blend.

But I always, always, always DC with Moisture after the Application of any Protein Treatment.


----------



## Daisimae (Jun 4, 2009)

I did a protein treatment with my wash tonight.  I mixed Aphogee 2-minute with a capful of Jherri Redding Natural Protein and some Nexxus Phyto Humectin.  After this I DC'd with ORS Replenishing mixed with Silicon Mix. My hair came out a little hard, but my leave-ins took care of that.  

After this I had very little shedding and no breakage.


----------



## mkd (Jun 4, 2009)

I have been using an egg mixed in with a conditioner once a week.  I love the results.  I can see my hair getting stronger with continued use.


----------



## Galadriel (Jun 4, 2009)

I use protein about once a week. I have in my arsenal Keraphix, Joico K-pak, and Aphogee 2 min. Reconstructor. 

I KNOW my hair really needed protein when I apply it, then after rinsing, my hair feels strong and smooth without any mushiness (and without any feeling of "protein overload").

I use protein condishes/treatments this frequently b/c I do moisturizing co-washes and baggy my whole head overnight once or twice a week.


----------



## Lyoness (Jun 7, 2009)

I use MOP Extreme Protein treatment weekly.. Its really helping my damaged spot.  Once that area matches the rest of my texture again I'll more than likely stick with it.


----------



## Starronda (Jun 7, 2009)

I use protein once a week followed by a moisturizing DC.
Mega Tek on hair and scalp 
Joico K- Pak
Nexxus Emergencee 
ORS Replenishing


----------



## LaBelleLL (Jun 11, 2009)

RabiaElaine,
I use a mild one: Aphogee 2 minute Reconstructor.


----------



## LovinLocks (Jun 11, 2009)

Umm, the one with peppermint EO by the woman from Colorado.  Shucks, can't think of her, oh wait UBB, or UBH, Ultimate Black Hair and she has the book out about growing long hair.  http://www.ubhpublications.com/  Oh, Cathy Howse's product for deep condish.


----------



## heyfranz (Jun 11, 2009)

Affirm 5 in 1 weekly followed by a moisturizing DC.  I use henna once a  month so on that week i don't use the protein.


----------



## chocolatethai (Jun 11, 2009)

my hair likes protein so i use it once a week i'll usually apply aphogee 2 min or nexuss keraphix right after i shampoo and then i keep it on till i'm done in the shower then i rinse it out and DC with moisture, i also use a protein spray as a leave in after every shampoo chi keratin mist


----------



## beans4reezy (Jun 11, 2009)

Galadriel said:


> I use protein condishes/treatments this frequently b/c I do moisturizing co-washes and baggy my whole head overnight once or twice a week.


 
Same here. I cowash at least three times a week and will baggy my whole head with conditioner once a week. I use Aphogee 2 min Keratin to give my hair a shot of protien during the week. I haven't seen any breakage, so I'm good


----------



## baddison (Aug 6, 2009)

I use a *MILD* protein once per week.  Every wednesday is PRotein day. Either Giovanni Smooth as Silk shampoo & condish. Or ApHogee shampoo & 2min reconstructor. Or Joico KPak shampoo & reconstructor. Or Mizani Renew Stength shampoo & reconstructing masque.  I realize that my chemically relaxed hair needs protein on a regular basis to remain strong & healty.  My regimen also includes every saturday as my deep moisture day....so....I'm quite balanced.


----------



## snillohsss (Aug 6, 2009)

I use Aphogee 2 min - weekly

Ovation - daily


----------



## stephluvshair (Aug 6, 2009)

I use 2 eggs, mayo, mane and tail conditoner and olive oil weekly as a prepoo...my hair is thicker, fluffier strong and soft (have been doin this for 4 months and I love it) no protein overload becuz I use a moisturizing shampoo and deep conditioner


----------



## yaya24 (Aug 6, 2009)

aphoghee 2 min mixed with other "stuff" weekly. Henna 1x a month


----------



## asubeauty (Aug 7, 2009)

Right now I only use protien weekly, but I've noticed more breakage, especially sinced I'm transitioning.  I'm going to start using my protein weekly.  Right now I'm using Silicon Mix Proteina de Perla.


----------



## Dommo (Aug 7, 2009)

I use nexxus emergencee every week or week 1/2 followed by a moisturizing conditioner. I love it especially because i no longer get relaxers; it keeps my hair strong at the demarcation line.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Aug 7, 2009)

This is a ritual i can not give up.  i use protein weekly.  right now joico k-pak and see a big dif.

i got compliments on how healthy my hairs lookin and i have eliminated breakage too!

I find the immediate effects of k-pak vs aphogee 2 min.


----------



## poookie (Aug 7, 2009)

every time i moisturize my hair, it's with a protein-based conditioner.

i like coloresse's (Sally's knockoff of PureOlogy) leave-in spray for damaged hair; it's got keratin protein in it; i'll use that every day to moisturize my hair.

1x per week = DC w/ a natural conditioner + an egg
1x every 2 weeks = aphogee 2 min. reconstructor
1x every month = aphogee 2 step hardcore protein treatment

it may seem like a lot, but my hair strands are the width of thin spider webs- if i don't do protein this often, they get mushy, weak, & will snap.


----------



## WaistLengthDreams (Sep 1, 2009)

I use ORS Hair Mayo with every wash.  My hair just doesn't feel the same without it.


----------



## Giselle685 (Sep 1, 2009)

Why have some of you ladies chosen to use it weekly?

I know the strong treatments should not be used weekly.

I would think that by adding protein each week you would make your hair brittle. Let me know!  Cause someone may get me into this regimen.


----------



## beans4reezy (Sep 1, 2009)

I use Aphogee 2 Min Recontrutor step weekly. Sometimes I use it mixed with a moisturizing conditioner, sometimes I follow it up with the moisture.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Sep 1, 2009)

Just started 2 weeks ago- I use to use Aphogee every 6 -8 weeks

Now thank you ** GymFreak** 

I have been using Dudley DRC 2x now. One time last week and the week b/f last. So far so good.


----------



## Giselle685 (Sep 1, 2009)

Giselle685 said:


> Why have some of you ladies chosen to use it weekly?
> 
> I know the strong treatments should not be used weekly.
> 
> I would think that by adding protein each week you would make your hair brittle. Let me know! Cause someone may get me into this regimen.


 

somebody? *urkel voice*


----------



## SherylsTresses (Sep 1, 2009)

Every other week, I'll use one of the following as a prepoo on dry hair (depending on my stash):


ORS Hair Mayo and an egg
Protein conditioner
An egg and a moisturizing conditioner -- NEVER a protein conditioner as I tried this past weekend, and my hair is still in recovery mode


----------



## sunnieb (Sep 1, 2009)

Motions CPR protein reconstructor 1x weekly.


----------



## chebaby (Sep 1, 2009)

i use protein weekly. i go back and forth between AO GPB, joico k pak DPR, and ORS mayo. im purchasing FF protein treatment this weekend and i hope i like it lol.

i ahve fine hair so i always need protein. my hair loves protein. im also thinking about using a leave in with a tiny bit of protein in it.


----------



## senznme (Sep 2, 2009)

Usually, I use Aphogee 2 min 1X a week as a pre-poo on dry hair.  I found that my hair doesn't really love too much protein.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Sep 3, 2009)

Giselle685 said:


> Why have some of you ladies chosen to use it weekly?
> 
> I know the strong treatments should not be used weekly.
> 
> I would think that by adding protein each week you would make your hair brittle. Let me know!  Cause someone may get me into this regimen.



I use protein on a weekly basis because my hair is very fine and I need the protein coating for strength.  My hair is prone to breakage if I don't use protein every week.

I don't consider my protein treatments to be as strong as the Aphogee 2 step treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 22, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Voted Weekly. I am currently using Mega-Tek, (scalp only) so I try to minimize the use of alot of protein treatments. When I do use Protein Treatments, it is either *Joico K-Pak, Nexxus Emergencee, Nexxus Keraphix, AO GPB, Giovanni Nutra-Fix, Sebastians Penetraitt, Tigi Dumb Blonde, SheScentIt Fortifying Mask *or Treasurers Perfect Blend.
> 
> But I always, always, always DC with Moisture after the Application of any Protein Treatment.


 
I am still using Protein/Reconstructors weekly.  These are still some of the ones I use, but I've also incorporated others.

I follow the directions and don't leave them on for hours.  It's been a lifesaver for my hair and helps to keep it built up prior to Relaxing.


----------



## Nonie (Aug 22, 2010)

I use either GPB or Emergencée once a week.


----------



## darlingdiva (Aug 22, 2010)

I alternate between AO GPB & Aphogee 2-minute once a week.


----------



## ConstantlyDynamic (Aug 22, 2010)

i have to create a protein regimen. i was my hair every week so i'm thinking that i might use the aubrey gpb shampoo and then once or twice a month do a harder protein like dudley"s? or do a light/medium one like aphogee 2-min? i'm not sure. i guess i'm just confused about how helpful that shampoo would be because it seems like most people on this forum use the conditioner as a DC


----------



## africanqueen456 (Aug 23, 2010)

Babygurl said:


> I alternate my protein and moisture treatments...I wash my hair twice per week...so I'll use a moisturizing conditioner after the first wash and the next wash Ill use protein, I usually use something mild (Elasta QP Breakage Control Serum) unless its around relaxer time then Ill use a reconstructor. I believe this helps keep my moisture/protein balance in check.


 
I do this same now that I am transitioning protein seems to make my hair happy..but when I was relaxed I didnt need as much even though that sounds crazy


----------



## $inna-$pice (Aug 23, 2010)

I tend to use some type of protein product every week, mostly ORS Hair Mayonnaise since it also has wheat germ oil. Lately I've been mixing an egg in my conditioner if I need a harder protein and I realized that it works just as well as the Aphogee 2 Step at stopping my breakage!


----------



## KittyMeowMeow (Aug 23, 2010)

AO GPB. Definite staple for me. The first time I used it I was like, oh, *this* is how my hair is supposed to feel. Major HIH with this! 

In addition to making my hair stronger, it softens and moisturizes too. I've left a bit in after rinsing most out, and it works great! It's a thick cream - a little goes a long way! Nice scent, too.


----------



## yodie (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm late to the "I need protein..." but, I'll be using Nexxus Aloxxi Polymedic Emergency Rconstructor every two weeks. Just realizing that the lack of protein is why my strands are always so thin and easily break. I'll also use AO GPB.

So, protein every other week and ceramides each week.


----------



## sheba1 (Aug 23, 2010)

I use aphogee 2 minute once a week after shampoo and porosity control.


----------



## Solitude (Aug 23, 2010)

I use one of my products from the Aveda Damage Remedy line at least weekly - either the Poo, Con, Mask, or the leave-in


----------



## EclecticMaybe (Aug 23, 2010)

I currently use AO GPB. The only reason I'm only using that one right now is because I have a tendency to be a PJ so I'm determined to finish that bottle before I buy more. So far - so good, but I'm itching to try another product - maybe the Joico line


----------



## Solitude (Aug 23, 2010)

Giselle685 said:


> somebody? *urkel voice*



Everyone is pretty much using mild protein treatments are moisturizing products that have protein in them. 

The products I use have a gentle quinoa protein. I also like silk proteins to help detangle or keratin to strengthen. I don't use any hardcore proteins...you're right about those strong treatments being too much to use weekly. 

I did an egg treatment and it made my hair a little "tough." I'm not sure where I went wrong...


----------



## MSLONG (Aug 24, 2010)

I've been using Redken's Cat Protein Reconstructing Treatment!
I absolutely love it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 24, 2010)

MSLONG said:


> I've been using *Redken's Cat Protein* Reconstructing Treatment!
> *I absolutely love it.*


 
I have this in my Stash, haven't tried it yet!

Thanks for the post!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 24, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I have this in my Stash, haven't tried it yet!
> 
> Thanks for the post!


 

Also, don't sleep on Redken Deep Fuel and Extreme Rescue Force


----------



## MSLONG (Aug 25, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Also, don't sleep on Redken Deep Fuel and Extreme Rescue Force


 
Yes, Im definitely going to give both of these a try.  I've read nothing but good reviews about this product line.  I don't know why I didn't jump on this stuff earlier!!!!


THANKS!


----------



## Rocky91 (Aug 25, 2010)

I use and love Aphogee 2 min. at just about every wash. my hair likes it, and my strands feel strong.


----------



## lolascurls (Aug 25, 2010)

I voted once weekly with either my Joico K Pak daily reconstructor or Hair mayonnaise!
Then I co-wash twice with VO5 moisturising conditioners.


----------



## Nya33 (Aug 27, 2010)

Hey i voted once a week, using Joico Kpak its light enough to use this frequently for me.

I'm back to seeing what works again as i feel like i have been going from setback to setback. I'm too scared to use Cathy Howse deep conditioner right now but i think i need a heavy duty protein for a bit of strength!


----------



## lea86111 (Aug 31, 2010)

my hair loves it some protein!  so i COULD co wash with mane n tail conditioner everyday!  that con makes my hair a little softer.  It's not heavy duty protein.  Before it finished, i was using it between every 2 to 3 days or sometimes longer.  I co wash when I feel like. But i could also forgo protein for a while, too


----------



## LABETT (Sep 1, 2010)

I started alternating between Joico K-Pak and Aphogee 2 Min Reconstructor and my hair has thanked me.


----------

